
Show HN: Asciimatics: a cross-platform terminal animation/drawing library - shauncrampton
https://github.com/peterbrittain/asciimatics
======
cooper12
This looks neat! The examples are really cool:
[https://github.com/peterbrittain/asciimatics/wiki](https://github.com/peterbrittain/asciimatics/wiki).
My favorites are
[https://asciinema.org/a/31718](https://asciinema.org/a/31718), where the snow
sticks to the trees, and
[https://asciinema.org/a/19920](https://asciinema.org/a/19920), which shows
layering.

